# 2" Pipe lift on the 07 750 brute



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

i just put a 2" pipe lift on the front of my brute. It made it really stiff. It seemed like the front end was saggin a little so i figured it would help. Has anyone else done this and will it hurt the ball joints or anything else with it in such a bind?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

tons of folks run that type of mod. you'll be just fine.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ive got a 2inch pipe lift on all four corners of mine and love it. i turned my shocks all the way down after one ride with them up and it made for a better ride with them turned down. i ride hard and havent had any problems out of mine


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

i went ahead and turned my springs all the way down to help some but it has like no give. the only way it will budge is when i stand on the front rack and jump.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

wow mines nt quite that stiff.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

there is a difference in the 07 springs and the 09 springs. that could be why JHR's is so much stiffer than yours bigblackbrute.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

oh yep that could be i did nt knw ther was a difference thanks for that bit of info bayouboy22


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

ya imma go on a ride with emc tomorrow and try it out. But im thinkin that it might be a little much. I might just have to go buy some HL springs instead.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

have any pics of this


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you could always cut them down to 1" or 1.5".... Would probably give you the performance you're looking for.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

i went on a good long ride today and its not that bad. Dont get me wrong its stiff as crap but its nothng i cant handle. Just hard to turn sometimes. I was just worried it would be bad on my ball joints. Its too much of a pain to take em off and cut them in half or i would. The autozone spring compressor worked great taking the stock springs off but i had to go a different route putting them back together with the 2" coupling.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Any pics of the spacers mounted on the shocks?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^
2nd....
im not sure i know what you are talking about?


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

heck i asked that lil bit ago. 
maybe we will get a pic soon


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

sorry guys been kinda busy today with my truck and brute. Here ids a pic of the pipe lift its a 1 1/2 galvanized threaded pipe coupling.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

whats the id need to be on the pipe?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

harmonsbrute said:


> whats the id need to be on the pipe?


I would think the OD would be more important. Then again I guess they both are in a sense..


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i guess ya u need them both


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

i dunno i was just told to go buy some 1 1/2 threaded pipe couplings. They fit right on there. They have to be the threaded pipe couplings for them to fit on there though. And i got galvanized cause they are thick and very strong.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

u can also use the 1 1/2 black pvc couplings that u get at lows or home depot. they work really good me and a few other people in my riding group runs them and they work great and have never had any problems with them.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

lol i finally figured out how to put big pics on here.


----------



## JArod (Jun 11, 2009)

does the pvc pipe have to be threaded to?


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

i checked the od of the shock and the id of 2'' pvc pipe and that would fit. I dont know if it would be strong enough though.


----------



## piedra (Jul 23, 2009)

so what is this mod good for i dont understand, will it help mine out i have a 08 650 4x4i and the shocks are real spongy will this help them stiffen them up, also why does it have to be threaded pipe i have a bunch of pipe hear at the house different sises.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

it stiffens ur springs up. and the reason i used threaded pipe coupling is cause of the size of the shock snd the inside diameter of the threaded coupling. its pretty close to the same size. I also uded it because of the strength of the coupling and its also exactly 2" long.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

man ive had the pvc on my bike for a few mnths now and nt had any probs at all and ive gt sme buddies that hs had it done the pvc for about 3 years now and nt a single problem so yep the pvc is plenty strong enough and cheap to u can do all four corners for under 4 bucks now thats a cheap lift.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

lol ya my pipe couplings were 3 dollars a piece. then i added a lil black paint. so it cost me 6 bucks to do mine. all i did was the front.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

did u add them on the back


----------



## piedra (Jul 23, 2009)

so how do u install the piece of pipe havent had time to study it lol any tips before i try it out


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

i didnt put mine on the back. only the front. and ill probly end up takin them off the front and cutting them in half and just have a 1" pipe lift all the way around. My 07 springs are way to stiff for a full 2" pipe lift. and to put them on u gotta have a spring compressor or a ratchet strap to compress ur springs to get the locs off the top.


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

How much more lift do you get out using the couplings and how much more of an angle does it put the axles at? And has anyone done this on a 09 Grizzly 700? I would like to make the front end a little stiffer seems to lean a little if you turn sharp. I have the springs turned up already. It may just be the feel of the EPS.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

i know on a canam u get almost the full 2" but im not sure on a brute or a grizzly. And it puts ur axles at a really hard angle. I broke an axle today just by putting the 2" on the back of my bike. It was a stock axle though and couldnt handle the angle it was in. My gorilla's dont have a problem.


----------



## piedra (Jul 23, 2009)

hey JHR u have lift on ur brute or what to cause ur axle to brake but i dont understand how it can brake it does it lift the brute, mine is stock height its an 08 and those springs are real flimsy u think im coing to brake something


----------



## canadian brute (Sep 1, 2009)

You'll be ok with stock axles if you do a 2 inch pipe lift with NO suspension lift.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

if u have an 08 up u can do a pipe lift and a 2" lift no problem because the newer brutes springs are shorter than the 05-07 springs. I put a 1 1/4 spacer on my back springs and it is perfect. I got it half way up atm. but i have an 07. i still have the 2" spacers on the front and i have my springs turned all the way down and it is still too stiff. So if u have a 05-07 i would suggest the 1" spacers and a 2" lift and if u have a 08 up u should do the 2" spacers and a 2" lift and u will be fine.


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

can someone do a write up or how to do this


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BIGPUN said:


> can someone do a write up or how to do this


Just follow the same procedure for the HL spring change instead of changing the spring just put the spacer under & put the stock spring back on...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=396


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

*pipe lift*



JHR said:


> i didnt put mine on the back. only the front. and ill probly end up takin them off the front and cutting them in half and just have a 1" pipe lift all the way around. My 07 springs are way to stiff for a full 2" pipe lift. and to put them on u gotta have a spring compressor or a ratchet strap to compress ur springs to get the locs off the top.


i noticed you have the so called 2in hl lift plus 2in pipe did you do a before pipe measurment for ground clerance , an after pipe to see the difference


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i have the extreme 2inch and a the 2inch pvc couplings for a lift on mine and i did nt measure mine bt i could tell a big difference jus by looking at the bike when i gt dne. Jus to let yall knw it is alot easier to jus pt the pipe coupling on the top of the pring than it is to take the spring all the way off and pt it back on.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Brute2469 said:


> How much more lift do you get out using the couplings and how much more of an angle does it put the axles at? And has anyone done this on a 09 Grizzly 700? I would like to make the front end a little stiffer seems to lean a little if you turn sharp. I have the springs turned up already. It may just be the feel of the EPS.


i have a riding buddy that has the pipe lift on his 08 700 grizz and it does jus fine and dosent sag near as much.


----------



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

Would I be better off doing a 1" Pipe Lift all around or HL springs on my 07? Maybe even doing both or is that too much?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would just do 1 or the other, and since your going to do it, you might as well get the HL springs. They will cost a lot more now, but, when you add the spacers thats going to put a lot more tension on your springs, and they will wear out much faster, and you will be back to the height you were to start with. Only now you have spacers and REALLY saggy springs.


----------



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Polaris425. I didn't even think of what you said. Guess I'll just get the Springs then.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've heard people use this comparison:

Riding on HL springs, on the softest setting, is about equilivent to riding on the stock springs, on the hardest setting. (as far as ride quality/stiffness)


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Check this out: Click Here

I make these spacer lifts for any utility. A lot of happy customers!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

These are the billet spacers in the Stage 1 Gorilla Lift


----------



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

How are your stock axles holding up jctgumby? How much is a stage 1 gorlla? And does it have spacers like that in the front too? I like the looks of that and might do it.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

mudrider28 said:


> How are your stock axles holding up jctgumby? How much is a stage 1 gorlla? And does it have spacers like that in the front too? I like the looks of that and might do it.


 
The Stage 1 Gorilla Lift was about $135...I don't know if their prices have changed in the last year and a half...My stock axles are fine I have had no problems at all with my stock axles or CV's running the Stage 1 and Xtreme Lifts together...The Stage 1 Lift includes 4 billet spacers for all four shocks and with just the Stage 1 I picked up about 1.5" of actual lift...I like the Gorilla I just wanted a little more so I added the Xtreme...I am now thinking about pulling the Xtreme off and putting a RDC lift in its place but still keeping the Gorilla


----------



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

I think i might get a Gorilla and keep my HL. And step up to some 31" Outlaws.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

mudrider28 said:


> I think i might get a Gorilla and keep my HL. And step up to some 31" Outlaws.[/quo
> 
> if u do step up to 31s u will still jus barley rub the front floorboards when u turn and u will have sme slight rubbing in the rear. i have the 2in ext and pipe lift and 31s and have jus a bit of rubbing


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bigblackbrute said:


> mudrider28 said:
> 
> 
> > I think i might get a Gorilla and keep my HL. And step up to some 31" Outlaws.[/quo
> ...


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

mine dont rub at all anymore with my 2" hl lift and 2" spring spacers with my 31's. sorry for not responding sooner but i have been off working for the past 2 months. My cv's are at a huge angle and i dont think a stock axle will hold up to the angle because my gorillas are having a hard time with it. I still have stockers in the front though.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm looking to do something along these lines and have been talking to RDC about what he can do for me. I already have his lift and love it but want a bit more clearance w/ the 31's. I don't have any rubbing issues, unless I'm turning hard coming out of a rut or something, thanks to some heat treating... LOL. As of right now I'm still running stock axles but will be changing them once I get the money for it. How much should I add to the springs w/ the lift I have where I won't for sure break an axle next ride out?


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

DRZfour00 said:


> Check this out: Click Here
> 
> I make these spacer lifts for any utility. A lot of happy customers!


I was looking at your listing on ebay awhile back. How far are you from Gap? My dad lives on Rt 10 and im out there every other week. Id like to see your setup


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm running a 2" RDC lift with the 2" pvc but the 2" Pvc only measures 1 1/2" not a full 2". Stock axles are doing fine so far but it is at max angle. Not sure if I should cut them down but it looks good!


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have an 07 with 2" hl....so would I be safe to run 1" or 1.5" spacers with stock axcels


----------

